# Possilbe symptoms of mild CP



## vixen1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Is it possible a child would display the rigid, uncontrolled movements associated with CP only when excited or would it be apparent all of the time?

I'm currently anxiously awaiting an appointment with my GP due to this and various other symptoms and was hoping to have my mind put at rest in the meantime!

Many thanks,

    xx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi vixen, 

am really sorry but i have only just seen this post tonight    

how are you?? have you seen your gp yet??

how did it go??

let me know

luv v xxx


----------



## vixen1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi, our appointment's on Monday... we had to wait ages to get it because apparently all the GPs are on holiday!  

We're still as worried as ever, especially since I saw my old post-natal group yesterday and it was really obvious how different O is from all the other children  

I've had some really fantastic support from some lovely FFers which has really helped so just keeping my fingers crossed and anxiously awaiting our appointment...    

Thanks for your reply    xx


----------

